# acquit défaut [default]



## do-yo

Boker Tov & Hag Sameah
I'm looking for the translation of the French technical term aquit defaut in Hebrew?
Could it be Brerat Mechdal or maybe something else...
Thank you!


----------



## scriptum

Pouvez-vous expliquer la signification du terme en francais ou en anglais?


----------



## Gadyc

Eng: default (the value or action where there is nothing better or defined)
Heb: ברירת מחדל - brerat mahdal as you presumed
literally: "the choice of (for) the leak"


----------



## do-yo

Shalom and thanks for your kind answers.
"Aquit defaut" is translated into clearing default, reset fault...
Therefore in Hebrew, I think "Ithul" אתחול might be a good option!
Hag sameah!


----------



## Aoyama

But then, I find "a*c*quit défaut" strange in French . Wouldn't it rather be " défaut acquit" , which would then turn out to be "acquired defect" in English.
Hag sameach vekhol tuv le kulam gam ken !


----------



## do-yo

Toda Raba Again!


----------



## AurelieB

Bonjour, Shalom,

 בררת מחדל = Valeur par defaut
ביטול תקלה = Annulation du defaut


----------



## Nunty

do-yo said:


> Boker Tov & Hag Sameah
> I'm looking for the translation of the French technical term aquit defaut in Hebrew?
> Could it be Brerat Mechdal or maybe something else...
> Thank you!


I join the voices clamoring for context. Could you give us the whole sentence or tell us how you are using this phrase? Like Aoyama, I find the French a little strange.


----------



## Ali Smith

So, bererat ha-mekhdal means 'default'? How come? I mean, מֶחְדָּל 'omission, oversight, failure (to do something)' means while בְּרֵרַת means 'choice, option'. By the way, is the first word pronounced "brerat" or "bererat" in modern Hebrew?


----------



## Drink

_default_: A preselected option adopted by a computer program or other mechanism *when no alternative is specified* by the user or programmer. (source)

Hope that clarifies.


----------



## JAN SHAR

It is pronounced brerat mekhdal in Modern Hebrew.
ב-ר-ר in qal = remove or choose
ח-ד-ל in qal = cease


----------

